# Least (and most) sexy words to describe female anatomy



## ManOWar (Nov 2, 2006)

*BUM

A "bum" is a guy with no home and no visible means of support, who stands on the street shaking a cup full of change so he can get more beer.

The proper erotic term, for me, is ASS. Not "arse", either.

She has a HUGE ASS. A BIG FAT FREAKING ASS you want to smack.

GUT

A lady has a "Belly" or a "Tummy" or "Stomach". A "gut" belongs to a bus driver or a cop or Archie Bunker. "She's got an enormous hanging belly." "Tummy" is sexy because it sounds small; when a woman with a gigantic belly refers to it as her "tummy", it's cute as hell.

RHYMES WITH "RUNT"

I don't know why, but this is a vile, vile word, best used to desribe someone you loathe, or the most despicable person thith thide of Daffy Duck.

I like "Kitty". 

If I think of any more, I'll let you know! Feel free to add your own or tell me why you think the words I dislike are sexy.


*


----------



## Webmaster (Nov 2, 2006)

A slippery slope. Sexual fantasies are what they are, and what turns a person on in certain situations is not necessarily politically correct. Intellectual justification of what is an acceptable or suitable term, laudable though it is, relates very little to sex play. So rather than summoning the Harper Valley PTA for what is good and proper, I'd leave this one up to the parties involved...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 2, 2006)

That, and sometimes there are appropriate times to use words, and other times, not. Example: I normally don't like a particular term for female genitals. Ryan refers to my genitals as such and I think it's cute. We're such sticks in the mud though that we just normally say "penis" and "vulva" and "vagina."


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

well I don't think manowar is attempting to set up rules for appropriate use of appropriate terms, merely stating when he finds them sexy or not sexy.

What I can tell you is that if you call your penis a weiner, I'm going to laugh at you. I can't help it. It isn't personal, much. But weiner, really? If you're over 12, get a new word for it.


----------



## Wagimawr (Nov 2, 2006)

ManOWar said:


> *RHYMES WITH "RUNT"*


 
A stellar word. Useful in many situations.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> well I don't think manowar is attempting to set up rules for appropriate use of appropriate terms, merely stating when he finds them sexy or not sexy.
> 
> What I can tell you is that if you call your penis a weiner, I'm going to laugh at you. I can't help it. It isn't personal, much. But weiner, really? If you're over 12, get a new word for it.



I like to suddenly call it those "cute names" during sex though to make the guy laugh- works like a charm


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I like to suddenly call it those "cute names" during sex though to make the guy laugh- works like a charm


oh totally, but if the hope is to achieve anything other than a laugh, it isn't going to happen with me lol.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 2, 2006)

Rebecca said:


> well I don't think manowar is attempting to set up rules for appropriate use of appropriate terms, merely stating when he finds them sexy or not sexy.



And that's cool. And I'm giving my opinion too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> That, and sometimes there are appropriate times to use words, and other times, not. Example: I normally don't like a particular term for female genitals. Ryan refers to my genitals as such and I think it's cute. We're such sticks in the mud though that we just normally say "penis" and "vulva" and "vagina."




I like to suddenly yell "VAGGGGGGGGGGGGG" at my bf when we are alone- it unnerves him yet strangely turns him on  

I have such a great time distorting the "proper" names of sexual parts to make them sound funny- Timing is everything.....


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

As my fiance is German, using the using the German terms for our parts happened naturally and I dig them: muschi (female anatomy) and schwanz (male).. farely recently he decided using the term "the girls" for my breasts wasn't personal enough, so he gave them names: Gretel and Zara. I then named his schwanz "Captain Stubing" (a la "Love Boat").. It seemed to fit because while he's "master and commander" of my muschi in the sack (me and my sub tendencies..), his schwanz is bald and round, and I find G. too sweet to be a pirate or any sort of Russell Crowe character..

Laura 
(aka big dork)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 2, 2006)

Well.. my post didn't really respond to the O.P. so I'll add this.. I do find muschi quite sexy. In the past, I've also highly enjoyed having a partner ask if he could "play with my kitty." Meow.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Manowar...you are so right! I hate that word that rhymes with "runt". It makes me cringe. And I'm a girl who digs a little dirty talk in the heat of the moment.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm used to the c-word. Doesn't bother me. I can imagine it working sexually especially in a rough trade situation.

I have another one I particularly like for my 'down there' (i'm doing the circling hand motion) but it makes me feel all blush-y and dirty to say it or type it. No one has ever used it on me and I bet I'd just shiver if he did.


----------



## Shala (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> I'm used to the c-word. Doesn't bother me. I can imagine it working sexually especially in a rough trade situation.
> 
> I have another one I particularly like for my 'down there' (i'm doing the circling hand motion) but it makes me feel all blush-y and dirty to say it or type it. No one has ever used it on me and I bet I'd just shiver if he did.


Awww....at least give us a hint.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Shala said:


> Awww....at least give us a hint.


honestly, very little makes me blush but this does.


----------



## vlrga (Nov 2, 2006)

Nobody says "private parts"?


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Webmaster said:


> _*A slippery slope*_. Sexual fantasies are what they are, and what turns a person on in certain situations is not necessarily politically correct. Intellectual justification of what is an acceptable or suitable term, laudable though it is, relates very little to sex play. So rather than summoning the Harper Valley PTA for what is good and proper, I'd leave this one up to the parties involved...


(emphasis mine)
I thought you said you weren't going to pick a favorite, Conrad!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> (emphasis mine)
> I thought you said you weren't going to pick a favorite, Conrad!



LOL..beat me to it...heh


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2006)

For me, it depends on so many things.I knew a man who used the word cunt,now and then , and it was fine because of who he was and how he used it..and when.I am not so big on labels for things, but give me a man who can describe the parts in a few words..words that will give me cause to exhale a bit and smile..yeah...that's the ticket.

I did make a man crack up when I called my leetle friend...Furry Faucet Major(a)....


----------



## ripley (Nov 2, 2006)

I *hate* c---. It's nasty. It shouldn't be said.



But.



If I had a guy that I knew was kind and loving, and he said it to me during some nice dirty talk? :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Nov 2, 2006)

ripley said:


> I *hate* c---. It's nasty. It shouldn't be said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exactamundo!


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

It can SO be context. This is all reminding me of that ep of Seinfeld where Jerry's gf freaks out when he tries to dirty talk with her. He's so bummed b/c she starts it and it's fine, and then when he adds to it, she freaks and storms out.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Nov 2, 2006)

I think we all know the word fat turns me on..lol..I mean..talk about my fat belly..and rub it at the same time

WOO HOO

but I'm a dirty girl and the dirtier the better in the bedroom. Don't get me wrong..I like the lovey dovey stuff now and then..but trust me..you can't make this fat girl blush 

But I dare you to try


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

It *is* absolutely all about context for me. I like all kinds of names (not just for anatomy but for me in general :blush: ) when said in the context of a relationship of respect.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2006)

"Pooty" is the term I like best for the ol' hoo-haa. 

Since "wiener" refers to someone from Vienna in German, and having lived there, I can't bring myself to ever using it.

As for other German (Swiss German) terms that sound cool...

pummelich - chubby
voegele - intercourse
bumpsen - intercourse


----------



## lemmink (Nov 2, 2006)

I *love* bumpsen. Bumpsen and humpen. Awesome.


I don't have any words I don't particularly like, but I'm very very fond of the word pudge.


----------



## Jes (Nov 2, 2006)

Ooh! I had a friend of a friend in HS whose Mom called her hootie 'lunch.' I am not kidding you, hand to God. 

I don't think mom meant it in any funny or racy way, either. Very weird.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ooh! I had a friend of a friend in HS whose Mom called her hootie 'lunch.' I am not kidding you, hand to God.
> 
> I don't think mom meant it in any funny or racy way, either. Very weird.




Personally, I always liked a hot hootie in HS versus bringing hootie to school in a brown bag. 

Lunch? What does that word mean?


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

a lady i work with calls her vagina her 'lady'. i for some reason love that, and have decided to do the same!


----------



## MeowMac (Nov 2, 2006)

"Snatch" or "box" have got to be the least sexy words for it that I've heard. The rest is all in context though.


----------



## Ample Pie (Nov 2, 2006)

my mother calls it a twat. that word doesn't bother me, but hearing it come out of her mouth ooks me out just a bit.


----------



## Spanky (Nov 2, 2006)

Growing up (to about mid elementary school), the words we used at home were:

"cookie" = vagina
"herk-a-terk" = penis (supposedly an old family name) 

Kinda like the "cookie" term. But now it seems a bit odd with things like "I want the cookie" from Hammy and good ol' Cookie Monster. Sheesh.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 2, 2006)

I like the phrase "fingers in the hoo-haa." That's my reference for fingering. 
It's just hil-arious. 

Cunt is a satisfyingly rough and a sharp, clipped off word. 

I call the penis "your boy down there" because I'm just mad verbose.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 3, 2006)

the "rhymes with runt" word doesn't do a thing for me in bed but it's definitely a useful description for many; i don't buy that it's sexist. anyone or anything can be a -unt. i.e. the singer from the killers is a -unt. rush limbaugh is a -unt. my work hours suck major -unt.

it's not because it's dirty/offensive though. it's too hard sounding. i like soft slippery words with round letters that roll off the tongue when it comes to sexy. i like words that sound like what they describe: "plump" curves in your mouth and drops off on that final descending 'p' like cream being licked off a strawberry. sexy word. -unt: too bumpy-sounding and wooden for me...sounds like a bedpost. i wonder if anyone else here puts thought into how words that delight or repulse them sound phonetically.


----------



## Janet (Nov 3, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> "plump" curves in your mouth and drops off on that final descending 'p' like cream being licked off a strawberry. sexy word.



Did it just get warm in here? 

(Dan, if the word wasn't sexy before, it certainly is now!)

My grandmother used to call me "pleasantly plump", but I can assure you the next time I hear "plump", I won't be thinking of her!


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 3, 2006)

It depends on when it's being said. Normally I don't use vile words in everyday conversation. It demonstrates a certain lack of wit.

However, in the throws of passion, I am wont to descend to given levels.
The female anatomy goes thru this evolution:

First -Vagina
Then - Pussy
Becomes - Jiggly Cunt
Finally - Meaty lil Fuck hole

At which point we generally don't pay much attantion to what's being said anymore! 

As an aside, an old National Lampoon ( when it was still a funny magazine) had a sketch that showed the size of different parts of both male and female anatomies in relation to the number of slang words for each.


----------



## Michaela (Nov 3, 2006)

I think "kitty" is cute as hell but please don't ever use "muschi" in german.
It's a total turn-off. :doh:


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

I know a guy who refers to it as "warm hole".....Gosh I hate that.


----------



## tink977 (Nov 3, 2006)

You can call it whatever you want....as long as you know how to make it happy...lol. No really, the only time I didn't like the terminology a guy used was when he refered to it as my "shaved" oyster! WTF!


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm a believer that a word only has the power that you let it have. Cuss words, body parts...etc. They're only words. Now, that being said, no one says you don't have the right to defend yourself from the malicious intent coming from the person using the words.

Now, if my guy happens to call my tummy a "gut"... I'm probably not gonna be too thrilled. It just doesn't sound sexy.

I personally am a fan of the word "box". It's hilarious. My roommate and I toss the word around all the time.


----------



## Emma (Nov 3, 2006)

Ham sandwich always makes me laugh.


----------



## Shala (Nov 3, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Ham sandwich always makes me laugh.


Now that's got me giggling too.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2006)

vlrga said:


> Nobody says "private parts"?



Only to my children or talking in public


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2006)

supersoup said:


> a lady i work with calls her vagina her 'lady'. i for some reason love that, and have decided to do the same!



I like that too- seems to demand respect for some reason


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2006)

MeowMac said:


> "Snatch" or "box" have got to be the least sexy words for it that I've heard. The rest is all in context though.



The word box just seems stupid to me....
But snatch makes me laugh and I have used it as a joke because it brings back memories of an old friend who made me laugh about it once


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 3, 2006)

wrench13 said:


> It depends on when it's being said. Normally I don't use vile words in everyday conversation. It demonstrates a certain lack of wit.
> 
> However, in the throws of passion, I am wont to descend to given levels.
> The female anatomy goes thru this evolution:
> ...




I think I can take just about any word and not be bothered- even amused on some level but meaty lil f*ck hole just wrecks me- I might start thinking about slapping my guy for using it in reference to me  
Perhaps I would just have to grow used to it


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 3, 2006)

Wow, I guess I've had a boring sex life?


----------



## GWARrior (Nov 3, 2006)

Matt Damon: (doing a crossword) Whats a 4-letter word for "snatch"?

Greg Kinear: ..."Grab".

Matt Damon:*looks confused*... ohhh...


hahahahaha. that was a funny scene.


----------



## love dubh (Nov 4, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I think I can take just about any word and not be bothered- even amused on some level but meaty lil f*ck hole just wrecks me- I might start thinking about slapping my guy for using it in reference to me
> Perhaps I would just have to grow used to it



No need to "grow" used to it. You wouldn't ask a gay guy to "grow used to" being called a ******, would you? You don't ask a disabled person to "get used to" being called a cripple. Being in a relationship with someone does not waive away your right to mental and physical integrity. Call them out on their shit.

If his references would make you feel uncomfortable, call him out on it. As serious and simple as that.

I don't understand why some women think that they should tolerate words that make them uncomfortable, just to "please" their man.Why would anyone (regardless of your sex or gender) tolerate any language from their partner that disturbs them? It's ridiculous. Just say "I don't appreciate xyz term. It makes me feel uncomfortable/disgusting/whatever" and any compassionate partner should deal with that intelligently and work to phase out the offending word.


----------



## wrench13 (Nov 4, 2006)

Notice I said " in the throws of passion". To casually refer to it or her as a meaty lil fuck hole would get me bitch slapped for sure and rightfully so.

But after a hot make out and foreplay session, taking a handfull of soft,
fat mons pubis, looking deep into the eyes and saying 'Now we must take care of this meaty little fuck hole' only produces a soft moan and a quiver.

Like Jes said.. context... context

And then again there are those so hung up and uptight that they cant abide to hear the word FUCK, even while doing it

Viva la difference, it's what makes baseball games interesting


----------



## Emma (Nov 4, 2006)

wrench13 said:


> But after a hot make out and foreplay session, taking a handfull of soft,
> fat mons pubis, looking deep into the eyes and saying 'Now we must take care of this meaty little fuck hole'



Oh God I'm sorry but that is hysterical


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 4, 2006)

In a movie I heard them refered to as "love muffin" and "purple helmeted warrior"

I hate the "c" word
any names that make reference to food are somewhat funny- pink fish taco.

now I'm hungry!:eat2:


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Nov 4, 2006)

The Treasure of the Sierra Madre.


There :batting:


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Nov 4, 2006)

I like words like ass and rear and bottom. 



I forgot that My grandmother used to call a vagina --poontang


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 4, 2006)

maire dubh said:


> No need to "grow" used to it. You wouldn't ask a gay guy to "grow used to" being called a ******, would you? You don't ask a disabled person to "get used to" being called a cripple. Being in a relationship with someone does not waive away your right to mental and physical integrity. Call them out on their shit.
> 
> If his references would make you feel uncomfortable, call him out on it. As serious and simple as that.
> 
> I don't understand why some women think that they should tolerate words that make them uncomfortable, just to "please" their man.Why would anyone (regardless of your sex or gender) tolerate any language from their partner that disturbs them? It's ridiculous. Just say "I don't appreciate xyz term. It makes me feel uncomfortable/disgusting/whatever" and any compassionate partner should deal with that intelligently and work to phase out the offending word.




I totally agree with you- however, as my previous posts indicate, most of those words truly dont bother me when I use them in a joking manner. They serve to make my partner and myself laugh- which is important to me in a relationship and sometimes during sex  

If my guy said it as a "joke" then it truly wouldnt bother me- if he was an asshole who just seemed to say it to offend, you best believe Im fully capable of expressing myself


----------



## activistfatgirl (Nov 4, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> I forgot that My grandmother used to call a vagina --poontang



Poontang!

I love that it has the word "tang" in it. YUM!


----------



## supersoup (Nov 4, 2006)

my manager always calls himself the 'prince of poon', and the only reaction he gets is a nice swift roll of the eyes...

a more related comment--my aunt calls vaginas lunch boxes or traps.


----------



## lemmink (Nov 5, 2006)

Fatgirlfan said:


> In a movie I heard them refered to as "love muffin" and "purple helmeted warrior"
> 
> I hate the "c" word
> any names that make reference to food are somewhat funny- pink fish taco.
> ...



On the other hand, I may never eat again.


----------

